# power loss 2002 xtrail



## tams (Jun 30, 2010)

i have a 2002 xtrail sport 2.2 (di ?) it has an intermittent power loss problem normally when you boot it a bit it tends to lag and then eventually pick up, it doesnt slow down and no engine managment light or anything just looses power then picks up its worse when towing normally when its around 2000rpm does anyone have any ideas?? many thanks


----------



## speedo6 (Oct 21, 2009)

Your Xtrail is in limp mode. If the onboard diagnostics (OBD) system detects a fault the power control module (PCM) will retard the timing to protect the engine causing a loss of power. This does not always cause the engine management light to come on or generate a fault code. You can find out whether you are in limp mode by stopping, switch off and then restart car. The fault will clear and power will restore. There are a whole host of problems that will cause the car to go into limp mode. A common fault on your model is a blocked EGR valve but you will need to take your car to your Nissan dealer to have the fault diagnosed.


----------



## tams (Jun 30, 2010)

hi the car has been to nissan and they say there is no fault with it, will get the garage to check the egr valve though, or is that something my other half could do? hes not a mechanic but with instructions he may be able to do it, many thanks for reply


----------



## tams (Jun 30, 2010)

also the car will go back to normal if you take your foot off the accelerator and then press it down again?? it will still carry on at a good speed while hanging back doesnt slow down to 10 mph like the ones i have seen info on, would it still be doing the above?


----------



## speedo6 (Oct 21, 2009)

When the x-trail is in retarded timing mode (limp) it is revs limited to about 2500 to 3000 revs. There will be no turbo and the retarded timing means you will have no power going up hill even if you floor the accelerator. The gas mileage will be poor as well. As a start I would change the fuel filer on your vehicle in case you have a blocked fuel filter. This is easy to do and only costs a few dollars. You need to wait until your car goes into limp mode and then take your car back to your Nissan dealer. Don't switch the car off as it will loose any fault information stored and get them to run the diagnostic check whilst the vehicle is still running. Your Nissan dealer sounds fairly clueless so I would find yourself a decent auto-electrician/ mechanic to have a look at your vehicle to try and diagnose the fault. As the engine management light is not on it is unlikely to be a serious fault with your vehicle. Problem areas on your x-trail are EGR valve (diesel only), air-flow sensors, MAF sensor, throttle sensors, leaks (various), ecu, turbo, intercooler and stretched cam belts. But it could be almost anything so you need to try and get some clue from the diagnostic system before you start changing parts. If you read some of the back articles on this Forum you can get the car to display a fault code without going to Nissan service department. This involves switching car on and off and pressing the accelerator in sequence. The dash flashes a code and count the flashes to reveal the fault. With good luck and a decent auto-electrician/ mechanic you will track the fault.


----------



## tams (Jun 30, 2010)

hi thanks for reply i was towing horse trailer yesterday and when the car was hanging back it was smoking black smoke dont know if this is related? when its working normally it doesnt smoke black smoke, my other half cleaned the valve last night he said it wasnt overly dirty just a bit of soot, will try car again in a mo and see if its different, thanks for replys, my dad thought it was the turbo or the timming (i think it has a chain)


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
I have a slightly? related issue in another thread -- Can anyone point me to the "pulse accelerator to read fault codes" thread. I had a search but couldn't locate it? Keywords welcome..

I do have a cheap OBD-II scanner which shows no errors -- just wanted to check if the internal check showed any codes that the scanner didn't (perhaps if non standard etc or from an unsupported module)


----------



## speedo6 (Oct 21, 2009)

Any progress in detecting the fault with your x-trail? I suspect that you may have a problem with either your TPS (Throttle Position Sensor) or Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor. The X-trail works on a fly by wire system and a signal from the gas pedal is sent electronically to the throttle sensor on the throttle body. Both of these electronic sensors cause intermittent problems on the X-trail giving power loss symptom. They do not generate a fault code. Get a good auto-electrician specialist to measure the voltage output of both sensors to make sure they're still working. This needs to be done when the car is working normally and then again when in limp mode. The correct voltage settings can be found in the ESM (electronic service manual). Just a warning, if you need to replace these sensors, it can be expensive from Nissan. I got mine direct from Japan and it was a about half the price the Nissan agent was going to charge!


----------



## tams (Jun 30, 2010)

hi thanks will bear that in mind, my other half cleaned the valve and its lots better now only does the power loss thing maybe once a week, will get those things checked out though thanks


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Minor update from a few days ago... the fault occurred again just as we were 0.5km from home, so this time I didn't stop the engine and grabbed my OBD-II scanner

Just one Fault code was reported as "pending" P1273 (and this was clear before)
* When stationary car would rev to 2000-2200 only (limp mode)
* when moving not only were revs limited but power too (slight hill slight struggle)
* couldn't see any smoke etc
* I hit "reset" on the OBD-II scanner without stopping the engine, and could immediately rev normally

Does this give any further clues of what to check. I'll try and capture it again

In terms of trying anything - nope, I've been too lazy.....


----------



## tams (Jun 30, 2010)

hi i dont have a fault tester, but my car does smoke not when its lagging but as soon as it picks up a big cloud of black smoke comes from it and then its fine again, its doing it alot again now, could it be the turbo???


----------



## speedo6 (Oct 21, 2009)

The P1273 code indicates a fault with the air fuel ratio sensor on Bank 1. This is the oxygen sensor


----------



## tams (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks will get that inveestigated


----------



## speedo6 (Oct 21, 2009)

If you replace the oxygen sensor you need to get the right model type. They are also notorious for not working properly from new.


----------



## davidlane17 (Aug 16, 2018)

*Engine Problems*

I have a Nissan xtrail T30-1mk1 sports I had a new EGRvalve fitted but since I have had it fitted the car will start go for about 100 yards and then dies a death I have had someone come out to test drive the car and have had a fault finder on the car but it is showing no problem codes whatever is there anyone out there who could help if so please contact me at davidlane2k6 thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind of engine? On the gas models a bad crankshaft sensor can have that effect and its not unheard of for a code not to appear. Do a bit of research on it. There are threads here about it that include the part number to get. If you can get it as part of a kit with the camshaft sensor and replace both at the same time. 
Otherwise could be an fuel problem, battery issue, defective new EGR valve?


----------



## LEONEL (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi, I'm new on the forum!
I would like to know if someone could help me with my t30 xtrail 2.2dci issue.
The problem is that the engine has no power until 3000rpm, passing that point pulls very well.
No engine light on the dash no code. I check the turbo actuator, change the map sensor, clean the egr. The problems started after changing diesel and air filter but they look ok. Any ideas? Thanks


----------

